
Apple Buys $6k North Carolina home for $1.7million, building massive data center - jaybol
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318991/Apple-buys-Donnie-Kathy-Fulbrights-Maiden-North-Carolina-home-1-7million.html
======
pinksoda
The house cost 6k, 34 years ago. That's not the value of it today. Very
misleading.

~~~
ph0rque
True... today, it would have cost upwards of $150k.

------
lzw
Microsoft would have just used eminent domain. (Ok, just kidding. Microsoft
actually built a campus near Seattle where, because the owners of some of the
homes wouldn't sell, they built the campus around the homes and integrated the
landscaping with the campus.)

Anyway, classy move on Apple's part. They found the price that made it worth
while for the sellers and paid it.

